# PS3 Internet Connectivity Problems



## TKAM

My PS3 is having problems connecting to the internet. I have a wireless network all set up, I have a laptop that recieves internet from a Linksys router, and it works perfectly. The PS3 can locate the signal, and it is the 600$ version, so it has the wireless wi-fi, yet when I hit the connectivity test, it says it cannot connect. So I called Linksys tech support and got the ip adress and enterd that into the PS3, yet then it says something about it not being able to match it with the name or something? Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## bigk

I don't own a ps3. But does the ps3 have a manual (maybe hidden) switch to turn the wireless network off or on? Also why did you call Linksys tech support? Have you tried calling some sort of Sony tech support?

Bigk


----------



## TKAM

I thought that if they could give me all the ip adress's it would connect, and I am looking around the internet for some sony tech support but cannot find any...


----------



## bigk

Did you find a wireless switch of some sort? Some laptops have built in wireless and theres usually a little switch some where on the lap top.

Bigk


----------



## yelocrab

I am having the same problem. I have wireless, internet is enabled and when I do a wireless scan the PS3 locates the wireless network. I have manually entered the IP address, Default Gateway, primary and secondary DNS and SSID. When I test the connection, the IP address is confirmed, but I get a message that states the PS3 could not resove the name with the network. I think I'm close, but Sony online and manuals don't address the issue other than to recommend checking with my ISP.


----------



## Couriant

Yelocrab: resolving name is a DNS issue.

TKAM: I think you need to make sure that your SSID matches.


----------



## yelocrab

Based on what I read above, I think we may be having the same issue. I have been advised that it is likely that my SSID is wrong. I have a couple of options, one is to broadcast the SSID so that the PS3 picks it up, or I can get the SSID and manually type it on the PS3. Either way, I have to log on to the Linksys admin page to confirm the info. I am wishing me luck
:up:


----------



## yelocrab

As an update, after a few minutes with Customer Support, I cycled the power off of my wireless router and modem and was able to navigate the auto-configuration with ease. I did check to see that my SSID was being broadcast, and it was. Problem solved. I immediately went online to play Resistance Fall of Man where I was killed approximately 12 times within ten minutes by a bunch of ten year olds.


----------



## eb72740

I to had the same problem with my PS3. I could not access the Internet. I kept getting DSN error messages. Here is how I solved my problem.

1. I upgraded my wireless router ( D-Link 524) version from 3.00 to 3.23.

2. I changed my SSID name from default.

3. I changed my WEP password from the default 9 zeros to my phone number to ( in my case to my phone number).
4. I went to Network connections on my PS3.
5. Changed my SSID and WEP password and to my suprise, it worked.

Please e-mail me if this solved your problem. I hope this saves someone a little time.


----------



## Couriant

yelocrab said:


> As an update, after a few minutes with Customer Support, I cycled the power off of my wireless router and modem and was able to navigate the auto-configuration with ease. I did check to see that my SSID was being broadcast, and it was. Problem solved.*I immediately went online to play Resistance Fall of Man where I was killed approximately 12 times within ten minutes by a bunch of ten year olds.*


*
*Yeah it happens


----------



## jtayloraf

I am having the same problems as above. Except there are some other weird things going on. Here are the facts. 
1) I am using a DSL modem with a Belkin wireless router (802.11b)
2) If I only use the ethernet hardline to my laptop, i get an internet connection
3) My laptop cannot find the Belkin wireless connection
4) My PS3 will not connect with the ethernet wired connection (Skipping the wireless router)
5) My PS3 will not connect with the Belkin Wireless

And yes, my PS3 has worked via wireless (a different Belkin Router)

Anyone Have any ideas?


----------



## savvasy

hello..
I have a similar problem with my ps3's internet connection.
I add a wireless device but I don't know the SSID code..!
Can you please help me??


----------



## Couriant

savvay: you will find the SSID code on the router's configuration page.

jtayloraf: did you change the network details on your PS3 to reflect your new router? did you make sure the wireless function is enabled on your router? Do you have the correct SSID, security type (WEP, WPA etc), and network key (if any)?


----------

